# Knitting Sins - What's Yours?



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

*Dear Sister/Brother, what is your knitting sin? Now is your chance to sing your loudest at the confessional!*

The truth is I have never been really that pleased with the end result of most items I have knitted. It's the sewing up part that spoils it for me, never looks as tidy as I'd like, no matter how hard I try! I just can't for the life of me get this part right!

I have decided to stop torturing myself, that persevering with such nonsense is plain and simply ludicrous! *When all said and done, how can you possibly expect to make a nice job, if you're sewing a garment together when it's inside out?* Who can really be bothered picking up a loop from one side, two from the other, and despite all that drama, you're still left with a horrible lumpy seam on the inside! The most absurd part of doing it the traditional way, you then have to keep turning the garment out the right way out to check how the stitching looks!!

*My new method of seaming on the right side of the work does away with all the mindless torture, unnecessary effort and nerve damaging drama!* The end product now looks a lot tidier, and as far as I'm concerned that's all that really matters!

I hope you will not consider a sentence of penance due for me, like 10 rows of K2 together through the back loop or K5 together for twenty rows!

*PS: And to the sinless knitting and crochet traditionalists, what can you say to convince the wayward ones amongst us? *


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Lol, loved yours. Mine would be getting ahead of myself, and thinking I know what I am doing....when I am not! So over confidence is my sin.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

MaryCarter said:


> Mine would be getting ahead of myself, and thinking I know what I am doing....when I am not! So over confidence is my sin.


I wish I could have some of that!!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

StitchNStash said:


> *Dear Sister/Brother, what is your knitting sin? Now is your chance to sing your loudest at the confessional!*
> 
> The truth is I have never been really that pleased with the end result of most items I have knitted. It's the sewing up part that spoils it for me, never looks as tidy as I'd like, no matter how hard I try! I just can't for the life of me get this part right!
> 
> ...


Try the faster, flatter mattress stitch which is easier than the standard mattress stitch. You sew it up with the right side facing so you can see how it looks as you sew it. If you do it as the video shows, you will not see a seam at all. Here's the video link.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

laceluvr said:


> Try the faster, flatter mattress stitch which is easier than the standard mattress stitch. You sew it up with the right side facing so you can see how it looks as you sew it. If you do it as the video shows, you will not see a seam at all. Here's the video link.


Many thanks for your post with the video link, it sounds perfect!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

In answer to your topic question, I have too many unfinished projects and seem to forget about them once they're out of sight. I'm a procrastinator, but I also get bored easily and am always looking for a new unique pattern or technique I want to try before I've completed the project I'm working on. You might say I have a bad case of "castonitis" once I get bored with my current project!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

laceluvr said:


> I have too many unfinished projects and seem to forget about them once they're out of sight. I'm a procrastinator, but I also get bored easily and am always looking for a new unique pattern or technique I want to try before I've completed the project I'm working on. You might say I have a bad case of "castonitis" once I get bored with my current project!


Castonitis, I love it!! It must be contagious because I have it too!!


----------



## ngaira (Dec 15, 2016)

StitchNStash said:


> *Dear Sister/Brother, what is your knitting sin? Now is your chance to sing your loudest at the confessional!*
> 
> The truth is I have never been really that pleased with the end result of most items I have knitted. It's the sewing up part that spoils it for me, never looks as tidy as I'd like, no matter how hard I try! I just can't for the life of me get this part right!
> 
> ...


My sentence on you would not be that harsh. Well I could not afford to lest I end up with the same fate, as my seam sewing is similar, and the part I do not like. Well I have another confession. I will start something new before I have finished one, as keen to try out a new pattern, hence still have a number of un finished, some nearly finished I "intend to get round to" - Someday!!


----------



## Stellanator (Oct 8, 2017)

StitchNStash said:


> *Dear Sister/Brother, what is your knitting sin? Now is your chance to sing your loudest at the confessional!*
> 
> The truth is I have never been really that pleased with the end result of most items I have knitted. It's the sewing up part that spoils it for me, never looks as tidy as I'd like, no matter how hard I try! I just can't for the life of me get this part right!
> 
> ...


I too hate seaming. That's why I outright reject knitted patterns that require seaming. I search Ravelry specifically for "seamless" and mostly "top down." I will do bottom up and sew shoulder seams with three needle bind off, and pickup stitches for sleeves.


----------



## Nikki McMains (Dec 29, 2017)

I hate sewing up seams. Once, when I was a teenager I got so frustrated with the way my seams looked I sewed them on a sewing machine. My mother wore that sweater for years, and years. It shamed me, every time I saw it, and I never told anyone. I sew seams better, now, but I still remember that tan sweater.


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Abandoning projects. Got too many ufos around. Stockpiling enough yarn to last another 73 years. I end up giving it away, might as well just donate the money every time I get the urge to buy.


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

Wanting to start something else before the one in progress is finished. I have lots of started stuff from decades ago that will never be done. 
I learned from that and don’t do it now, but it doesn’t stop my wanting to.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

ngaira said:


> I will start something new before I have finished one, as keen to try out a new pattern, hence still have a number of un finished, some nearly finished I "intend to get round to" - Someday!!


Thanks for your post. You are also afflicted with the dreaded laceluvr disorder 'Castonitis'! Don't worry you are not alone, I have it too!!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

ade said:


> I end up giving it away, might as well just donate the money every time I get the urge to buy.


And if you'd saved it, you could have been a millionaire by now!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Stellanator said:


> I too hate seaming. That's why I outright reject knitted patterns that require seaming. I search Ravelry specifically for "seamless" and mostly "top down." I will do bottom up and sew shoulder seams with three needle bind off, and pickup stitches for sleeves.


We are just so lucky to have the choices we do today!


----------



## AnnaV (8 mo ago)

laceluvr said:


> In answer to your topic question, I have too many unfinished projects and seem to forget about them once they're out of sight. I'm a procrastinator, but I also get bored easily and am always looking for a new unique pattern or technique I want to try before I've completed the project I'm working on. You might say I have a bad case of "castonitis" once I get bored with my current project!


Ohh I do love the word procrastinator. It sounds so much better than lazy


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Nikki McMains said:


> Once, when I was a teenager I got so frustrated with the way my seams looked I sewed them on a sewing machine. My mother wore that sweater for years, and years. It shamed me, every time I saw it, and I never told anyone. I sew seams better, now, but I still remember that tan sweater.


What an enterprising young lady you were, your mother clearly thought so! Your method must have worked considering the seams stayed intact for a number of years!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Too much yarn.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> Wanting to start something else before the one in progress is finished. I have lots of started stuff from decades ago that will never be done.
> I learned from that and don’t do it now, but it doesn’t stop my wanting to.


And to think I was hopeful that things would get better with age!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

MMWRay said:


> Too much yarn.


It has gone viral and is definitely KP contagious!


----------



## kyrakay (Dec 20, 2017)

Most of the above but adding sewing on buttons. I have a dresser drawer full of doll clothes that need buttons ( sigh) .
Also, way to many UFO's. I now try to crochet at least two rows a night on a UFO. Not even going to think about the stash.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I use the Bickford seam, done on the right side also, lies flat , hardly shows!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

I am a knitting fraud. I love to knit but have no interest in sewing. My sister is the opposite so she usually finishes my projects by sewing them together. When I get compliments I feel like I should confess that it’s not all my work. …like there’s a little asterisk behind my name in the records book.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I guess my worst knitting sin is having too many UFOs. There are several sitting around waiting for me to decide whether I still want to finish them or frog them.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

My own sin would be getting too excited about one particular project type or technique ..... inevitably, acquiring huge quantities of the requisite supplies, resulting in a stash that a local yarn store would envy. Oh well.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

kyrakay said:


> Most of the above but adding sewing on buttons. I have a dresser drawer full of doll clothes that need buttons ( sigh) .


Funny you should say that, I have several pairs of booties that only need buttons to be finished.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

betty boivin said:


> I use the Bickford seam, done on the right side also, lies flat , hardly shows!


Thanks for sharing another great seaming idea. I had a look at a video link on You Tube, it looks relatively easy and very tidy.


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

AnnaV said:


> Ohh I do love the word procrastinator. It sounds so much better than lazy


No, never ‘Lazy’. Think of it as being more ‘ energy efficient’. 😁


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

mea said:


> I am a knitting fraud. I love to knit but have no interest in sewing. My sister is the opposite so she usually finishes my projects by sewing them together.


Can I please borrow your sister? I would love to commit knitting fraud!!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> *Dear Sister/Brother, what is your knitting sin? Now is your chance to sing your loudest at the confessional!*
> 
> The truth is I have never been really that pleased with the end result of most items I have knitted. It's the sewing up part that spoils it for me, never looks as tidy as I'd like, no matter how hard I try! I just can't for the life of me get this part right!
> 
> ...


I taught my 3 granddaughters to knit, 3 y


kyrakay said:


> Most of the above but adding sewing on buttons. I have a dresser drawer full of doll clothes that need buttons ( sigh) .
> Also, way to many UFO's. I now try to crochet at least two rows a night on a UFO. Not even going to think about the stash.


I taught my 3 gd’s to knit 3 years ago, two age 8, one age 10. The first thing I told them was that there qll always be people telling them they are knitting the wrong way, or their work isn’t neat enough, or something of that sort, plus they might be to hard on themselves. This is a hobby for many of us, we don’t need to have “sins” in our work, just fun with whatever we choose to make whether it’s just scarves or elaborate sweaters. And I encouraged them all to let me know when they felt they were ready to try a different style of knitting or one of the several ways to knit socks. The two california girls will join there Vermont cousin visiting us on June 30. We’ll explore their first socks. Next time we get together we’ll explore knitting one sock inside the other. This time just plain top downs. So my work isn’t the greatest all the time, I don’t do is a project in a few days, but my hobby is fun and I love it. I hope I’ve passed that feeling onto my girls.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I guess my worst knitting sin is having too many UFOs. There are several sitting around waiting for me to decide whether I still want to finish them or frog them.


There seems to be a lot of us on KP with Procrastinitis!!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Ellebelle said:


> My own sin would be getting too excited about one particular project type or technique ..... inevitably, acquiring huge quantities of the requisite supplies, resulting in a stash that a local yarn store would envy. Oh well.


And don't I know it, the worst part is when you can't remember the reason you bought the wool in the first place!


----------



## callmechicken (Oct 21, 2011)

*my sin is, never swatching.*


----------



## susieM (Dec 11, 2017)

Printing out patterns. I got a new printer and I can now print from my ipad, so while browsing Pinterest I just hit print. The bad thing is that printer ink is so expensive.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Britknitar said:


> No, never ‘Lazy’. Think of it as being more ‘ energy efficient’.


I love that excuse!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

seamer45 said:


> I don’t do is a project in a few days, but my hobby is fun and I love it. I hope I’ve passed that feeling onto my girls.


I think you must have done something right, with both of your granddaughters keen to learn!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

callmechicken said:


> my sin is, never swatching.


I wonder what the penance is worth for that sin, I don't swatch either!!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

susieM said:


> I got a new printer and I can now print from my ipad, so while browsing Pinterest I just hit print.


Collecting patterns is rather addictive! These days I only print them out when I'm going to knit them.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

*I fall in love with the yarn and project I'm working on, can hardly wait to finish it. However, if it takes very long to complete, I start disliking it, thinking it's not what I wanted it to be. But I finish anyway and put it away then a few weeks later when I see it, I like it again and think it's not all THAT bad! Weird! But happens all the time with lengthy projects.*


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

My knitting/crocheting sin is that I very rarely swatch, I actually just start a small section of the project and if it's correct gauge, I just keep going. 😊


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

sheherazade said:


> I fall in love with the yarn and project I'm working on, can hardly wait to finish it. However, if it takes very long to complete, I start disliking it, thinking it's not what I wanted it to be. But I finish anyway and put it away then a few weeks later when I see it, I like it again and think it's not all THAT bad! Weird! But happens all the time with lengthy projects.


I'm like that, this affliction is called Sickalitis. It's not just confined to knitting or crochet, I get sick of looking at any of my quilting if it goes on for long enough. Only problem is my Sickaliitis is firmly entrenched, once I decide I don't like something there is no going back!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Aunty M said:


> My knitting/crocheting sin is that I very rarely swatch, I actually just start a small section of the project and if it's correct gauge, I just keep going. 😊


I agree if the gauge is correct, why would you even bother!


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I too have too many projects started. Varied reasons: a monthly club that I receive a new one and haven't completed the last one(s), not pleased with it so put it aside, or just started & collected too many. Some items seem to always take precedence, so one gets dropped for the moment. They often become out of mind.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

ngriff said:


> I too have too many projects started. Varied reasons: a monthly club that I receive a new one and haven't completed the last one(s), not pleased with it so put it aside, or just started & collected too many.


Definitely a case of Dislikalitis!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Casting on too many projects. I just can't wait to try the latest pattern. Since I have SABLE, I can usually find a yarn ready to use right here at home.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

riversong200 said:


> Casting on too many projects. I just can't wait to try the latest pattern. Since I have SABLE, I can usually find a yarn ready to use right here at home.





laceluvr said:


> You might say I have a bad case of "castonitis" once I get bored with my current project!


You have the same affliction as lacelluvr, Castonitis!
*PS: What is SABLE?*


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

My neighbour was a very good seamstress and knitter. She sewed nearly all of her knitted garments by machine


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

ade said:


> My neighbour was a very good seamstress and knitter. She sewed nearly all of her knitted garments by machine


Thanks for your post, that is rather interesting!


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Fess up, how many ufos are due to borrowing the needles from a half done project to start another?


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

ade said:


> Fess up, how many ufos are due to borrowing the needles from a half done project to start another?


Oh my gosh, haven't you just opened up a can of worms!!!


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

My sin is I can't seem to get rid of yarn I don't like. My SIL gave me ribbon yarn when that was all the rage. I 've got tons of it and I can't knit with it. Oh a couple of the balls I used to make martket bags, but that doesn't even put a dent in what I have.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

laceluvr said:


> In answer to your topic question, I have too many unfinished projects and seem to forget about them once they're out of sight. I'm a procrastinator, but I also get bored easily and am always looking for a new unique pattern or technique I want to try before I've completed the project I'm working on. You might say I have a bad case of "castonitis" once I get bored with my current project!


That's my sin too. Far too many WIPs and since arthritis has slowed me down, not a lot of progress. But I do have new socks! LOL


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

I can't stop saving new patterns! I'll never do half of what I have ... why more? My eyes are bigger than my stomach as y mother used to say.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello: My name is Judy and I'm a yarn-a-holic. I can't stop knitting and or crocheting. I'm always looking for new patterns but end up knitting my favorites over and over again. I love KP too!!!


----------



## Twiggie (Jul 10, 2018)

sheherazade said:


> *I fall in love with the yarn and project I'm working on, can hardly wait to finish it. However, if it takes very long to complete, I start disliking it, thinking it's not what I wanted it to be. But I finish anyway and put it away then a few weeks later when I see it, I like it again and think it's not all THAT bad! Weird! But happens all the time with lengthy projects.*


My sin is the opposite. I finish an project that I am not sure I like then put it aside. When I get back to it, still don't like it and end up frogging it. Why oh why don't I frog it as soon as soon as I start feeling negative about it. Good thing I like the knitting or crocheting so much because it happens to frequently.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

callmechicken said:


> *my sin is, never swatching.*


Uh oh ...... me too


----------



## linpar218 (9 mo ago)

Having read this post I’m embarrassed to say my sins may be too many to list/ acknowledge! Castonitis for sure, yarnaholic too, and let’s not forget “ I don’t need to do what the pattern says, I can do it my way”…. Oops! Maybe not


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I am not admitting to any Knitting sins, just disputes with myself, lol!


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

susieM said:


> Printing out patterns. I got a new printer and I can now print from my ipad, so while browsing Pinterest I just hit print. The bad thing is that printer ink is so expensive.


Oh my goodness ..... another sin that I can relate to! YIKES!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> My knitting/crocheting sin is that I very rarely swatch, I actually just start a small section of the project and if it's correct gauge, I just keep going. 😊


Elizabeth Zimmermann wrote that instead of a swatch, she would do a hat or begin a sleeve in the desired stitch pattern.

I’m no great fan of swatching either.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ade said:


> Fess up, how many ufos are due to borrowing the needles from a half done project to start another?


Not a one, but only because I have so _many_ knitting needles/crochet hooks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> You have the same affliction as lacelluvr, Castonitis!
> *PS: What is SABLE?*


*S*tash *A*cqusition *B*eyond *L*ife *E*xpectancy.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Oh my, there are so many! Mostly due to impatience and laziness. Fail to do swatches. Never seem to be able to do mattress stitch, so just whip stitch a lot. Tend to have uneven tension -- the list could go on!
But probably the biggest one is collecting more patterns and yarn than I could possibly use in several lifetimes.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

mildredL2 said:


> Oh my, there are so many! Mostly due to impatience and laziness. Fail to do swatches. Never seem to be able to do mattress stitch, so just whip stitch a lot. Tend to have uneven tension -- the list could go on!
> But probably the biggest one is collecting more patterns and yarn than I could possibly use in several lifetimes.


Yup. I'm guilty of more of all these sins than I would care to admit to in mixed company (Hubby comes to mind, as well as my non crafty friends)


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Forgot my most shameful one, which has been mentioned as a "no no" many times! If I can possibly find a way to hide it, I always prefer to make a knot when joining new yarn. Still weave in the ends, but knots make me feel more secure.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

mildredL2 said:


> Forgot my most shameful one, which has been mentioned as a "no no" many times! If I can possibly find a way to hide it, I always prefer to make a knot when joining new yarn. Still weave in the ends, but knots make me feel more secure.


Oh No!!! Guilty as charged! I keep swearing I will not do knots ... but inevitably do.... (hanging my head in shame)


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

My mother always told me I had lots of "initiative" but no "finishiative". I'm getting better at that, and only have a couple of items in my UFO basket. I will do anything not to have to sew something together, and always make two at a time so I don't have to keep counting to be sure they match. Right now I'm doing baby bootees.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Misplacing the pattern or a needle/hook in the middle of a project. They eventually turn up again, but sometimes there are many days delay.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

chickkie said:


> My mother always told me I had lots of "initiative" but no "finishiative". I'm getting better at that, and only have a couple of items in my UFO basket. I will do anything not to have to sew something together, and always make two at a time so I don't have to keep counting to be sure they match. Right now I'm doing baby bootees.


I struggle when making mittens (or amigurumi parts) which need to match. What I have done to ensure consistency is to do the ribbing section for each mitten, then the main part, again for each mitten, then sew up the seam (on each mitten) and then add the thumb ... onto each mitten.... That way I get the job done on both before I forget what I did on the first one.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Ellebelle said:


> I struggle when making mittens (or amigurumi parts) which need to match. What I have done to ensure consistency is to do the ribbing section for each mitten, then the main part, again for each mitten, then sew up the seam (on each mitten) and then add the thumb ... onto each mitten.... That way I get the job done both before I forget what I did on the first one.


That still requires counting rows to be sure they are the same. Two at once, on the same needle, they always match.


----------



## Twiggie (Jul 10, 2018)

mildredL2 said:


> Forgot my most shameful one, which has been mentioned as a "no no" many times! If I can possibly find a way to hide it, I always prefer to make a knot when joining new yarn. Still weave in the ends, but knots make me feel more secure.


Knotting your ends is not a sin but a choice. I do it all the time as it gives me a sense of security.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Twiggie said:


> Knotting your ends is not a sin but a choice. I do it all the time as it gives me a sense of security.


I hate it when the knots show, and they always seem to migrate to the front of the work.


----------



## Twiggie (Jul 10, 2018)

chickkie said:


> I hate it when the knots show, and they always seem to migrate to the front of the work.


I knit alot of blankets for babies and charity with acrylic yarn which is slippery. The knots keep them from unraveling during many washes. I haven't really had a problem with knots poking through to the front but maybe it's because I weave in the ends carefully.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

chickkie said:


> That still requires counting rows to be sure they are the same. Two at once, on the same needle, they always match.


You are absolutely correct. I crochet, and at least making the mittens one step at a time allows me to keep track, even if it means counting the rows. I try hard to keep track on paper, but yes, I'm still counting....


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

LovesK2P2 said:


> My sin is I can't seem to get rid of yarn I don't like.


Wouldn't it be nice if we could just put rose tinted glasses on people, every once in a while!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Crochetnknit said:


> I can't stop saving new patterns! I'll never do half of what I have ... why more? My eyes are bigger than my stomach as y mother used to say.


I would think you're doing very well, especially if you can manage to use half of your pattern hoard!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Magna84 said:


> Hello: My name is Judy and I'm a yarn-a-holic. I can't stop knitting and or crocheting. I'm always looking for new patterns but end up knitting my favorites over and over again. I love KP too!!!


Does that mean you don't have multiple bins of yarn?


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

StitchNStash said:


> *Dear Sister/Brother, what is your knitting sin? Now is your chance to sing your loudest at the confessional!*
> 
> The truth is I have never been really that pleased with the end result of most items I have knitted. It's the sewing up part that spoils it for me, never looks as tidy as I'd like, no matter how hard I try! I just can't for the life of me get this part right!
> 
> ...


I’m exactly the same. I love the process of knitting but sometimes after I’ve seamed an item I think maybe I should just stick to shawls and blankets lol. In fact I’m just in the process of sewing up a vest top wish me luck 🤞I really want to wear this one


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Twiggie said:


> My sin is the opposite. I finish an project that I am not sure I like then put it aside. When I get back to it, still don't like it and end up frogging it. Why oh why don't I frog it as soon as soon as I start feeling negative about it. Good thing I like the knitting or crocheting so much because it happens to frequently.


One little question: Do you decide to frog it before or after you've sewn the ends in?


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Montana Gramma said:


> I am not admitting to any Knitting sins, just disputes with myself, lol!


I sincerely hope the disputes are all one sided!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

bevvyreay said:


> I’m exactly the same. I love the process of knitting but sometimes after I’ve seamed an item I think maybe I should just stick to shawls and blankets lol. In fact I’m just in the process of sewing up a vest top wish me luck 🤞I really want to wear this one


If all else fails, the invisible mattress video link posted in this thread might be very useful to you! I think it looks really good!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

I have another knitting issue that some might consider a sin…or a crime…I don’t know, but I have been called a freak because of it. You see, I have NO stash. I have yarn left over from other projects but I never buy yarn unless I’m about to start a specific new project. I love to browse when I can see and touch yarn but I’m never tempted to buy. Too much guesswork and possibility of wasting money.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *S*tash *A*cqusition *B*eyond *L*ife *E*xpectancy.


Thank you so much for enlightening me! I definitely fall into that category!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

mildredL2 said:


> Oh my, there are so many! Mostly due to impatience and laziness. Fail to do swatches. Never seem to be able to do mattress stitch, so just whip stitch a lot. Tend to have uneven tension -- the list could go on!
> But probably the biggest one is collecting more patterns and yarn than I could possibly use in several lifetimes.


If it's any consolation to you, my mother always said; "Honesty is always the best policy"!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Ellebelle said:


> Yup. I'm guilty of more of all these sins than I would care to admit to in mixed company *(Hubby comes to mind, as well as my non crafty friends)*


Silence is golden!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

mildredL2 said:


> I always prefer to make a knot when joining new yarn. Still weave in the ends, but knots make me feel more secure.


How many knots does security require?


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Ellebelle said:


> Oh No!!! Guilty as charged! I keep swearing I will not do knots ... but inevitably do.... (hanging my head in shame)


I wonder what the penance is worth for that sin?


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

chickkie said:


> I will do anything not to have to sew something together,


We could just take turns at sharing Mea's sister! Wouldn't that be great!!!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Lilyan said:


> Misplacing the pattern or a needle/hook in the middle of a project. They eventually turn up again, but sometimes there are many days delay.


My husband can be found on all fours most nights' peering underneath the couch, with his torch in hand!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Ellebelle said:


> I struggle when making mittens (or amigurumi parts) which need to match. What I have done to ensure consistency is to do the ribbing section for each mitten, then the main part, again for each mitten, then sew up the seam (on each mitten) and then add the thumb ... onto each mitten.... That way I get the job done both before I forget what I did on the first one.


That is a good piece of advice! In my books you are free from sin! No penance for you this time around!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

mea said:


> I have another knitting issue that some might consider a sin…or a crime…I don’t know, but I have been called a freak because of it. You see, I have NO stash. I have yarn left over from other projects but I never buy yarn unless I’m about to start a specific new project. I love to browse when I can see and touch yarn but I’m never tempted to buy. Too much guesswork and possibility of wasting money.


I only wish I could take you shopping with me! You are the envy of many and I think you are truly worthy of the 'Patron Saint of Knitters' award! Well done!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I do not do seams! Not my choice on how to spend crafting time. I will do a small one if necessary, but prefer top dow, or pick up stitches for sleeves, etc.

So, I guess you could say laziness for doing seams is mine no-no.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

StitchNStash said:


> You have the same affliction as lacelluvr, Castonitis!
> *PS: What is SABLE?*


SABLE
Stash
Acquired 
Beyond 
Life 
Expectancy... 😁


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

ade said:


> Fess up, how many ufos are due to borrowing the needles from a half done project to start another?


I don't need to borrow needles from other projects... 😁 I have plenty of every type I'm likely to use, in the sizes I use most... 😊


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

LovesK2P2 said:


> My sin is I can't seem to get rid of yarn I don't like. My SIL gave me ribbon yarn when that was all the rage. I 've got tons of it and I can't knit with it. ...


I have no trouble getting rid of yarn I don't like especially in colours I don't like... I sometimes get given bags of yarn by people who know I knit. There's usually some yarn I don't like in those... 😐


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Twiggie said:


> My sin is the opposite. I finish an project that I am not sure I like then put it aside. When I get back to it, still don't like it and end up frogging it. ...


I regularly complete an item, usually smallish self designed things and wear it a few times and decide XYZ is wrong with it, frog and remake... I just love the making part... 😁


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

linpar218 said:


> post I’m embarrassed to say my sins may be too many to list/ acknowledge! Castonitis for sure, yarnaholic too, and let’s not forget “ I don’t need to do what the pattern says, I can do it my way”…. Oops! Maybe not


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

StitchNStash said:


> *Dear Sister/Brother, what is your knitting sin? Now is your chance to sing your loudest at the confessional!*
> 
> The truth is I have never been really that pleased with the end result of most items I have knitted. It's the sewing up part that spoils it for me, never looks as tidy as I'd like, no matter how hard I try! I just can't for the life of me get this part right!
> 
> ...


I'm afraid I have a few. Procrastination is the big one. I'm now rushing to finish a sweater for a great-grandson that I started months ago. I ran short of one colour and had to order more. I put the sweater away until the yarn came and there it sat. Now they are coming to visit some time this month. At least I don't think he will have grown out of it because knowing my tendency to let things slide I make things big.
Besides that I can't resist pretty yarn at the thrift shop because its cheap and PRETTY, never mind that there usually isn't enough to do much with. But I like to look at it.
And then there are all those free patterns on the internet. I print them out so I don't lose them and I have binders full. It usually takes me almost as long to find the pattern I know I have as it takes to knit or crochet whatever it is.
I could go on but most has been said here already. I'm just right up there with the rest of you.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I don't need to borrow needles from other projects... 😁 I have plenty of every type I'm likely to use, in the sizes I use most


I prefer to call that well organised, sounds so much nicer then knitting needle hoarding!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

peanutpatty said:


> Procrastination is the big one. I'm now rushing to finish a sweater for a great-grandson that I started months ago.


The real truth of it, you operate much better under pressure!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I am constantly underestimating how long a project will take (sure I can knit these socks in a week) and over estimating how much I can do in a given time period (sure I can make fifty hats for your charity by October).


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

laceluvr said:


> In answer to your topic question, I have too many unfinished projects and seem to forget about them once they're out of sight. I'm a procrastinator, but I also get bored easily and am always looking for a new unique pattern or technique I want to try before I've completed the project I'm working on. You might say I have a bad case of "castonitis" once I get bored with my current project!


As I have got older, I have cured my "castonitis". I ended up finishing a deceased SIL's jumper, and decided that I would never leave UFO's for someone else to finish. I suppose fate might have a hand in this, though.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

liz morris said:


> As I have got older, I have cured my "castonitis". I ended up finishing a deceased SIL's jumper, and decided that I would never leave UFO's for someone else to finish. I suppose fate might have a hand in this, though.


I don’t worry about whatever projects I might not finish before my death. 
I enjoyed acquiring the yarn to make it.
I enjoyed the planning I put into it. 
I enjoyed the making of however much I did. 
That it remains unfinished is fine by me. I have already had a lot of enjoyment from it, and I KNOW that whatever I leave behind will give more joy to whoever buys it from the secondhand store my inheritors will take it to.
They haven’t far to go either. Goodwill is literally across one street from my house. That’s where much of my yarn and yarny magazines came from anyway. It’ll just be a tad more ‘vintage’ when it goes back! 🙃


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

liz morris said:


> As I have got older, I have cured my "castonitis"


So there is still a glimmer of hope for some of us!!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

mildredL2 said:


> Forgot my most shameful one, which has been mentioned as a "no no" many times! If I can possibly find a way to hide it, I always prefer to make a knot when joining new yarn. Still weave in the ends, but knots make me feel more secure.


I use knots whenever I can, too, then weave in the ends, so you're not alone with this sin. 🤗


----------



## Twiggie (Jul 10, 2018)

StitchNStash said:


> One little question: Do you decide to frog it before or after you've sewn the ends in?


After I have sewn in the ends. Makes it really difficult to frog it too.


----------



## ElationRelation (9 mo ago)

mildredL2 said:


> ...joining new yarn...knots make me feel more secure.


I like to weave ends in one direction and then turn and go back where I came from (parallel or similar). That is always secure and often done on the bias/diagonal thru the back of the stitches, is typically almost invisible.

HTH, Elation


----------



## ElationRelation (9 mo ago)

peanutpatty said:


> ...all those free patterns on the internet. I print them out (then)...almost as long to find the pattern...


During 'back to school' I buy tabbed inserts to identify categories so they are easier to find, and sometimes more binders.

Best, Elation


----------



## ElationRelation (9 mo ago)

My sin (or frustration) would be interchangeable sets or 'all sizes available' circular sets and left in WIP's. I then buy a duplicate interchangeable set. I try to use small hanging tags and marking needle size, brand, type along with pattern, etc. after putting the WIP on waste yarn...but still have missing needles. I don't worry about the WIP's as much as having all needle sizes and variations I need when I need them. Then all of those needles are sorted, also. 

I get in kicks of finishing WIP's and don't mind seaming and finishing as it is so exciting to see a really well-finished project...thrilling! Evidence of time spent vs. cooking and housework!

Best, Elation


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

ElationRelation said:


> During 'back to school' I buy tabbed inserts to identify categories so they are easier to find, and sometimes more binders.


By the sounds of things you are very well organised.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

ElationRelation said:


> My sin (or frustration) would be interchangeable sets or 'all sizes available' circular sets a


I can relate to that, I have several sets of the standard type circular needles and a variety of different types of crochet hooks and DPN's, then there's the standard knitting needles and the short knitting needles. I store most of them in a good size container I bought to keep them all together. That is another obsession I acquired when I convinced myself I wouldn't be able to afford to buy knitting supplies when I retired!


----------



## ElationRelation (9 mo ago)

StitchNStash said:


> By the sounds of things you are very well organised.


Balance between organization and planning projects, with more time spent on actual needlework, can be hard. Then the organization can get maligned (esp. when searching for something that was organized to find easily). LOL

Best, Elation


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

StitchNStash said:


> I sincerely hope the disputes are all one sided!


It is okay to talk to oneself but answering oneself is scary, lol!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Aunty M said:


> I use knots whenever I can, too, then weave in the ends, so you're not alone with this sin. 🤗


I use knots for slippery yarn as extra assurance. Better a knot than something unravelling.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> It is okay to talk to oneself but answering oneself is scary, lol!


Even worse if you argue. LOL


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> Even worse if you argue. LOL


Oh no, now I have to police myself??!!??lol!


----------



## freespirit (Oct 15, 2013)

laceluvr said:


> In answer to your topic question, I have too many unfinished projects and seem to forget about them once they're out of sight. I'm a procrastinator, but I also get bored easily and am always looking for a new unique pattern or technique I want to try before I've completed the project I'm working on. You might say I have a bad case of "castonitis" once I get bored with my current project!


I used to have a terrible case of castonitis too but found a way that keeps it dormant! I only allow 5 projects sitting next to my knitting chair in a container - 4 to be donated winter projects (2 hats and 2 scarves) and 1 project with a special type of yarn that I cannot wait to finish to see how it will turn out. I was drowning in projects that I couldn't find a place to store them and thus forget and I refuse to go down that rabbit hole again! Still hard to do but this works for me and hopefully will help someone else. Happy knitting everyone.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

StitchNStash said:


> You have the same affliction as lacelluvr, Castonitis!
> *PS: What is SABLE?*


Stash Acquired Beyond Life Expectancy


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Ellebelle said:


> Oh my goodness ..... another sin that I can relate to! YIKES!


I save mine as PDF's then send them to Knit Companion. No trees killed in the process.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Crochetnknit said:


> I can't stop saving new patterns! I'll never do half of what I have ... why more? My eyes are bigger than my stomach as y mother used to say.


My library in Ravelry is in the thousands. I'll never get around to doing them all, but I want to be able to check through the list of patterns I've already vetted.


----------



## ElationRelation (9 mo ago)

peanutpatty said:


> ...rushing to finish a sweater...I ran short of one colour and had to order more. I put the sweater away until the yarn came and there it sat...


I think that is the hardest, and esp now that LYS's are fewer. You have the momentum but by the time the yarn arrives, you lost motivation. Same with business calls, answer right away and get it done...returning calls or delays you often lose the customer's purchase. Hard when shipping overall (and esp. with yarn) is slower than ever (and costs much more).

Best, Elation


----------



## Happy Dancer (Jul 4, 2012)

laceluvr said:


> In answer to your topic question, I have too many unfinished projects and seem to forget about them once they're out of sight. I'm a procrastinator, but I also get bored easily and am always looking for a new unique pattern or technique I want to try before I've completed the project I'm working on. You might say I have a bad case of "castonitis" once I get bored with my current project!


Oh, My! I belong to the same club! I enjoy casting on and having wonderful dreams of this marvellous project……then reality sets in…


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> Oh no, now I have to police myself??!!??lol!


But look on the bright side - you will always win the argument.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I don’t know if this qualifies as a knitting sin but I can’t seem to stop counting every stitch each row I knit.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I don’t know if this qualifies as a knitting sin but I can’t seem to stop counting every stitch each row I knit.


That’s something I catch myself doing, even when the project in my hands is 100% garter stitch! Not counting from the beginning of the row, but counting randomly from somewhere in the middle. 🙃


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

riversong200 said:


> I save mine as PDF's then send them to Knit Companion. No trees killed in the process.


I must admit, I'm a bit of a tree killer. But in my own defense, I print only what I think I need .... I've also gotten better at leaving PDF's in the computer until such time as I need to read (and mark up) said pattern(s)....


----------



## Meggsie (9 mo ago)

I hate sewing ends in and no matter how hard I try they are never neat.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

margnuttall07 said:


> I hate sewing ends in and no matter how hard I try they are never neat.


In my opinion, as long as the item serves its intended purpose, and doesn’t fall apart olin the laundry process, the messiness of ends doesn’t matter.
I would feel insulted, were anyone to deem my yarny creations as good as machine made. They’re made by hand, and are only as perfect as the hands of a very fallible human can make them.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

StitchNStash said:


> *Dear Sister/Brother, what is your knitting sin? Now is your chance to sing your loudest at the confessional!*
> 
> The truth is I have never been really that pleased with the end result of most items I have knitted. It's the sewing up part that spoils it for me, never looks as tidy as I'd like, no matter how hard I try! I just can't for the life of me get this part right!
> 
> ...


*I am with ya on this one, sistah!
I no longer sew my seams … I use a crochet hook and the Flat Chain Seam from Maryna at www.10RowsADay.com and since inset sleeves are the worst thing and I NEVER get them right, I only make one-piece, top-down sweaters and the only part I need to seam is the underside of the sleeves.
I also seam the sleeves from the outside because I can’t get them to look decent when knitted with DPN’s (these are baby sweaters) so I must knit them flat. And the flatter part of the seam is now on the inside so there is nothing uncomfortable for the baby.
I am for comfort more than anything.*


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

margnuttall07 said:


> I hate sewing ends in and no matter how hard I try they are never neat.


They don't have to be neat on the wrong side anyway, so don't worry if they're not perfect. Mine never are.


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

StitchNStash said:


> *Dear Sister/Brother, what is your knitting sin? Now is your chance to sing your loudest at the confessional!*
> 
> The truth is I have never been really that pleased with the end result of most items I have knitted. It's the sewing up part that spoils it for me, never looks as tidy as I'd like, no matter how hard I try! I just can't for the life of me get this part right!
> 
> ...


It sounds like you've finally discovered mattress stitch. Mattress stitch is fantastic!!

My knitting sin: knitting without a pattern. Creative but iffy.


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> And don't I know it, the worst part is when you can't remember the reason you bought the wool in the first place!


I store my yarn with the pattern I have in mind for it, that way I don’t forget what I originally purchased the yarn for and I end up with a little project kit that’s ready to knit when I’m ready to knit it!


----------



## RosieS (Apr 21, 2016)

seamer45 said:


> I taught my 3 granddaughters to knit, 3 y
> 
> I taught my 3 gd’s to knit 3 years ago, two age 8, one age 10. The first thing I told them was that there qll always be people telling them they are knitting the wrong way, or their work isn’t neat enough, or something of that sort, plus they might be to hard on themselves. This is a hobby for many of us, we don’t need to have “sins” in our work, just fun with whatever we choose to make whether it’s just scarves or elaborate sweaters. And I encouraged them all to let me know when they felt they were ready to try a different style of knitting or one of the several ways to knit socks. The two california girls will join there Vermont cousin visiting us on June 30. We’ll explore their first socks. Next time we get together we’ll explore knitting one sock inside the other. This time just plain top downs. So my work isn’t the greatest all the time, I don’t do is a project in a few days, but my hobby is fun and I love it. I hope I’ve passed that feeling onto my girls.


Very well said. My father taught me to knit when I was four and I have taught about a hundred children to knit at Brownies. As most knit for pleasure rather than for work fun is IMO essential. 😊👍 x


----------



## ladybugdaydreams (Jan 2, 2017)

Try a pattern from Tin Can Knits. Their sweaters are seamless. They even have a few free ones to see if you like it before you buy one. tincanknits.com or on Ravelry.


----------



## jasmine1597 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ellebelle said:


> I struggle when making mittens (or amigurumi parts) which need to match. What I have done to ensure consistency is to do the ribbing section for each mitten, then the main part, again for each mitten, then sew up the seam (on each mitten) and then add the thumb ... onto each mitten.... That way I get the job done on both before I forget what I did on the first one.


Knit them together, as at the same time using two balls of yarn. on the same needle like sleeves. Always the same length.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

jasmine1597 said:


> Knit them together, as at the same time using two balls of yarn. on the same needle like sleeves. Always the same length.


I should have mentioned, I crochet (and couldn't knit myself out of a paper bag to save my life - I've just never gotten the hang of it). I don't think that that method works when crocheting mittens .... at least I cannot envision it. That's why I do a section of one mit, then the same section of the next .... and so on


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Ellebelle said:


> My own sin would be getting too excited about one particular project type or technique ..... inevitably, acquiring huge quantities of the requisite supplies, resulting in a stash that a local yarn store would envy. Oh well.


I'm totally with you here. At 79 I will never get to use all of my wonderful stash.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> *Dear Sister/Brother, what is your knitting sin? Now is your chance to sing your loudest at the confessional!*
> 
> The truth is I have never been really that pleased with the end result of most items I have knitted. It's the sewing up part that spoils it for me, never looks as tidy as I'd like, no matter how hard I try! I just can't for the life of me get this part right!
> 
> ...


Starting to many projects at one time. Then not finishing them.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Aunty M I also very rarely swatch. Like you, I just keep on going


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I can't count the numbers of time that I forget to swatch and just move on


----------



## tygger428 (Sep 14, 2015)

I try to swatch first. It saves a lot of grief later. Better than ripping a bunch of rows out.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

callmechicken said:


> *my sin is, never swatching.*


I'm affraid that's mine too. In all my years of knitting, I have only ever had a problem from it. 😁


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ellebelle said:


> I should have mentioned, I crochet (and couldn't knit myself out of a paper bag to save my life - I've just never gotten the hang of it). I don't think that that method works when crocheting mittens .... at least I cannot envision it. That's why I do a section of one mit, then the same section of the next .... and so on


All that matters is that you enjoy the making, and that the result serve the desired use.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

laceluvr said:


> Try the faster, flatter mattress stitch which is easier than the standard mattress stitch. You sew it up with the right side facing so you can see how it looks as you sew it. If you do it as the video shows, you will not see a seam at all. Here's the video link.


This is the most awesome thing I have ever learned. I followed Diana Sullivan's tutorial a few years ago and I never looked back. Even the inside seam is tidier. The outside seam is all but invisible. If there was a Nobel Prize for knitting, Ms. Sullivan would get my vote!!!


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Kimbo58 said:


> I'm affraid that's mine too. In all my years of knitting, I have only ever had a problem from it. 😁


Mine as well. I have never done it. Thankfully, my knitting is never for a specific person so the size doesn't matter. Whoever gets the item is the one it will fit - does that make sense? I do find that I generally use a needle size half-size smaller than the yarn label calls for. Don't know what that means.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

susieM said:


> Printing out patterns. I got a new printer and I can now print from my ipad, so while browsing Pinterest I just hit print. The bad thing is that printer ink is so expensive.


You and me both. I have 12 3-ring binders and I haven't counted my books of patterns. Oh my goodness!!!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

callmechicken said:


> *my sin is, never swatching.*


Me too!


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

ade said:


> Fess up, how many ufos are due to borrowing the needles from a half done project to start another?


Nah, I have nearly as many needles as I have yarn. I can't use that excuse. too funny


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Montana Gramma said:


> It is okay to talk to oneself but answering oneself is scary, lol!


disagreeing with oneself is a bit sketchy as well.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That’s something I catch myself doing, even when the project in my hands is 100% garter stitch! Not counting from the beginning of the row, but counting randomly from somewhere in the middle. 🙃


I'm guilty of this too. Just random counting, meaning nothing.
I even found myself counting the blackberries I was picking last summer.


----------



## jakeandsadie (May 2, 2012)

mea said:


> I am a knitting fraud. I love to knit but have no interest in sewing. My sister is the opposite so she usually finishes my projects by sewing them together. When I get compliments I feel like I should confess that it’s not all my work. …like there’s a little asterisk behind my name in the records book.


Wish I had a sister!!!!! more explicitly, a sister who would do that for me!!!!!


----------



## Twiggie (Jul 10, 2018)

ElationRelation said:


> I like to weave ends in one direction and then turn and go back where I came from (parallel or similar). That is always secure and often done on the bias/diagonal thru the back of the stitches, is typically almost invisible.
> 
> HTH, Elation


Does it work on acrylic yarn? Mum used to make blankets for my family both knit and crochet. I usually had to repair the knitted and crocheted ones after being washed frequently or from someone being to rough on the crocheted ones. She always weaved her ends in. Consequently, I have always knotted at the beginning of a row and weaved in carefully afterwards. I always try to change yarn at the start of a row so the knots are hidden in the seams. I guess everyone does things their own way and that is my way.


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I don’t know if this qualifies as a knitting sin but I can’t seem to stop counting every stitch each row I knit.


I sometimes slip into that with knitting and have to force myself not to. But I do count every stitch with crochet, it would be impossible to continue without counting.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Bless me Father,
I have never, ever, ever knitted a swatch! Yikes Please don't tell anyone! I may be thrown out of the club.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

rosemarya said:


> Bless me Father,
> I have never, ever, ever knitted a swatch! Yikes Please don't tell anyone! I may be thrown out of the club.


I think you’re doomed! 😁


----------



## scotpond (Oct 1, 2015)

Happy Dancer said:


> Oh, My! I belong to the same club! I enjoy casting on and having wonderful dreams of this marvellous project……then reality sets in…


THESE comments about unfinished projects are so comforting. I am not alone. At age 75 with a stash of my mother's plus my own and moving from where I lived 40+ yrs, I decided to sort and posted photos of collections for free to FB friends to contact me if interested. Spent a wonderful day driving 100 miles in a circuit delivering to a half dozen younger ladies full of enthusiasm. I learned basics from my mother and aunt but None of the gitls/women in extended family show any interest in needlework 😞


----------



## susieM (Dec 11, 2017)

orilliastitcher said:


> You and me both. I have 12 3-ring binders and I haven't counted my books of patterns. Oh my goodness!!!


Maybe someday, we will just sit and read thru our patterns and dream we have made them.


----------



## susieM (Dec 11, 2017)

scotpond said:


> THESE comments about unfinished projects are so comforting. I am not alone. At age 75 with a stash of my mother's plus my own and moving from where I lived 40+ yrs, I decided to sort and posted photos of collections for free to FB friends to contact me if interested. Spent a wonderful day driving 100 miles in a circuit delivering to a half dozen younger ladies full of enthusiasm. I learned basics from my mother and aunt but None of the gitls/women in extended family show any interest in needlework 😞


That was a nice thing for you to do and you got to meet new knitters.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

orilliastitcher said:


> This is the most awesome thing I have ever learned. I followed Diana Sullivan's tutorial a few years ago and I never looked back. Even the inside seam is tidier. The outside seam is all but invisible. If there was a Nobel Prize for knitting, Ms. Sullivan would get my vote!!!


This is the way I've seamed for many years. My mum taught me as a teen. I always found it easy. It does indeed look invisible from the the right side and only the slightest ridge on the inside. 😊


----------



## ElationRelation (9 mo ago)

I have always seamed my sweaters (such as a worsted pullover/jumper) by splitting the yarn in half lengthwise (say 2 strands) and seaming 1/2 of a stitch on one side, and 1/2 a stitch on the opposite. So if you started and ended with 'Knit' (as in 1x1 ribbing) in your ribbing rows, you will also end up with a full length of 'Knit' and it looks perfectly even. It is also a less bulky seam. Note that ideally, you have even knit and purl rows ideally for it to look machine-made. 

I think someone taught me to split the yarn for less bulk but the seam I came up with as a kid as it seemed ideal in many ways. If your yarn won't work for sewing up, then I get a match in a thinner yar (such as fingering). One local shop owner who kept her shop 'frozen in time' like it was the 50s or 60s, always crocheted her pieces together for speed. I think it is a bit bulky as I like the inside to look at nice as the outside, but for those who hate finish work, it would be a coup. 

Best, Elation


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

riversong200 said:


> My library in Ravelry is in the thousands. I'll never get around to doing them all, but I want to be able to check through the list of patterns I've already vetted.


I am exactly like that as well, lol. I also have an obsession for raw wool, rovings, tops! If I don't have at least 75 pounds of fiber I am in a panic state! lol


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

StitchNStash said:


> Many thanks for your post with the video link, it sounds perfect!





laceluvr said:


> Try the faster, flatter mattress stitch which is easier than the standard mattress stitch. You sew it up with the right side facing so you can see how it looks as you sew it. If you do it as the video shows, you will not see a seam at all. Here's the video link.





laceluvr said:


> In answer to your topic question, I have too many unfinished projects and seem to forget about them once they're out of sight. I'm a procrastinator, but I also get bored easily and am always looking for a new unique pattern or technique I want to try before I've completed the project I'm working on. You might say I have a bad case of "castonitis" once I get bored with my current project!


I like this. I do the same. I get bored cast on something else. Eventually I finish things but it isn’t easy, to finish. ESP sweaters. I hate sewing.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I have so many knitting/fiber sins, lol! Where to start? I, like so many of you, also collect any pattern that I think is pretty or that I think I "Might" knit as some point. I have sewing pieces together. I absolutely go into a panic if I don't have at the very least 75 pounds of raw wool, roving, top. I also find that my spinning and yarn can also become my "Finished" product rather than a knitted item. I could go on and on.... lol


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> Try the faster, flatter mattress stitch which is easier than the standard mattress stitch. You sew it up with the right side facing so you can see how it looks as you sew it. If you do it as the video shows, you will not see a seam at all. Here's the video link.


Thank you for posting that - I needed a review on the mattress stitch.


----------



## Ookpik (Nov 29, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That’s something I catch myself doing, even when the project in my hands is 100% garter stitch! Not counting from the beginning of the row, but counting randomly from somewhere in the middle. 🙃


I go to the extreme of counting my stitches, it’s a wonder I get anything finished.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> I sometimes slip into that with knitting and have to force myself not to. But I do count every stitch with crochet, it would be impossible to continue without counting.


My least mentally taxing ongoing project is single crochet ‘origami’ potholders. There IS nothing to count. Round-and-round until it looks square when folded. No end-of-round marker. No increases/decreases. Yet I often catch myself counting.




__





Ravelry: JessicaJean's perpetual diagonal potholder project







www.ravelry.com









__





Ravelry: JessicaJean's Leftover Crochet And Tatting Threads







www.ravelry.com


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My least mentally taxing ongoing project is single crochet ‘origami’ potholders. There IS nothing to count. Round-and-round until it looks square when folded. No end-of-round marker. No increases/decreases. Yet I often catch myself counting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your potholder.


----------



## Grisby (Jan 12, 2019)

ade said:


> My neighbour was a very good seamstress and knitter. She sewed nearly all of her knitted garments by machine


It would be interesting to see how your neighbor machine sewed and finished her knitting. I sew but would never dream of putting my hand knits near my machine!!!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Grisby said:


> It would be interesting to see how your neighbor machine sewed and finished her knitting. I sew but would never dream of putting my hand knits near my machine!!!


I tried it once - didn't work for me. The seam stretches and felt stiff.


----------



## Grisby (Jan 12, 2019)

StitchNStash said:


> One little question: Do you decide to frog it before or after you've sewn the ends in?


Great Question!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> Love your potholder.


Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> One little question: Do you decide to frog it before or after you've sewn the ends in?


I don’t weave in ends until it’s finished, just in case I decide to frog.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I have hundreds of patterns and have so much trouble deciding what to commit my time to. I have stacks of hand knitted sweaters and shawls, and really don’t need anything for myself. Hard to know if friends and family would appreciate what I’d make them. My son suggested he’d like a knitted hammock! That should keep me busy!!


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Patterns and yarn!!!!


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

If you know how to adjust your machine tension you can seam knitted garment almost invisibly.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

peanutpatty said:


> Love your potholder.


*Magic Folding Potholder …. Learned how to do it here on KP.
There is a video by that name, if you want to see it made.
Double thick, 100% cotton doubles as a hot pad. *


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

laceluvr said:


> In answer to your topic question, I have too many unfinished projects and seem to forget about them once they're out of sight. I'm a procrastinator, but I also get bored easily and am always looking for a new unique pattern or technique I want to try before I've completed the project I'm working on. You might say I have a bad case of "castonitis" once I get bored with my current project!


What she said, me to a T


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Patricia368 said:


> Patterns and yarn!!!!


I can't help myself either!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

joycevv said:


> I have hundreds of patterns and have so much trouble deciding what to commit my time to. I have stacks of hand knitted sweaters and shawls, and really don’t need anything for myself. Hard to know if friends and family would appreciate what I’d make them. My son suggested he’d like a knitted hammock! That should keep me busy!!


I know exactly what you mean! Sometimes it's hard to keep up with the many idea's of what you're going to knit next, and then there are the times when you're at a complete loss, as to what to knit next, and you just can't seem to get yourself motivated. This seems to be same time that you're never happy with your work, and every piece of work gets frogged.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

susieM said:


> Maybe someday, we will just sit and read thru our patterns and dream we have made them.


And for one whole year I will sit at my computer and clear out all the patterns I will never use!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Twiggie said:


> Consequently, I have always knotted at the beginning of a row and weaved in carefully afterwards. I always try to change yarn at the start of a row so the knots are hidden in the seams. I guess everyone does things their own way and that is my way.


Tis better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

peanutpatty said:


> I'm guilty of this too. Just random counting, meaning nothing.
> I even found myself counting the blackberries I was picking last summer.


That sounds like genuine OCD (Obsessive Counting Disorder)!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I agree that one should be true to yourself ;


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thinking I can correct a mistake without having to tink innumerable rows, especially in lace, then not being able to do so - and having spent extra hours on this ,reluctantly tinking back as I should have done in the first place.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow, there are o lot of members belonging to this pattern club and I'm one.


----------



## Allie G-S🇺🇦 (7 mo ago)

peanutpatty said:


> I'm guilty of this too. Just random counting, meaning nothing.
> I even found myself counting the blackberries I was picking last summer.


I’ll be listening to a book and will start moving my foot or toes so I can count… 
If I’m walking down the street I count in reps like 1 to 8 then 1 to 8 and so on sometimes I’ll start at a random even number like 6…
That’s my ocd. 
if I’m working on crocheting a wide blanket and notice a mistake if it’s more then 1 row back it stays there, if a smaller project 10 rows for lap blankets and simple patterns 5 rows for intricate patterns.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Allie G-S🇺🇦 said:


> I’ll be listening to a book and will start moving my foot or toes so I can count…
> If I’m walking down the street I count in reps like 1 to 8 then 1 to 8 and so on sometimes I’ll start at a random even number like 6…
> That’s my ocd.
> if I’m working on crocheting a wide blanket and notice a mistake if it’s more then 1 row back it stays there, if a smaller project 10 rows for lap blankets and simple patterns 5 rows for intricate patterns.


I am a "counter" too. It must come from counting crochet stitches, repeats and rows etc...

I will count my steps, count how many screws are in a bathroom stall, or just count for counting's sake in my head ..... the list goes on.


----------



## ElationRelation (9 mo ago)

Twiggie said:


> Does it work on acrylic yarn? Mum used...had to repair the knitted and crocheted ones (Mom made)...


It works with basically all yarns. The 'knot' is when you turn and go back as it creates the resistance or 'stop' factor. Doing it at an angle or 'on the bias' it is less obvious. If I have say a slippery yarn, I do it the same (always checking the front to see it is not obvious there) and then at the very end, anchor it with a strand of embroidery floss or sewing thread so it doesn't slip out. 

Loose weaves or lacy looks it may not work to do the bias, so you have to weave in along the row and then back parallel on the row above or below. With lace knitting or knitted lace, you can weave in a more solid section but that usually benefits by starting yarn at a new edge and many times you can weave the ends away and back to where you came from, along one edge. 

Of course, you have to use good judgment and modify at times. I hope this helps and is clear. Most forget or don't realize the 'physics' to create resistance by turning and going back the direction you came from (parallel or veering off in another direction). A single direction will almost always work loose. And weaving in very short end may poke out so I check by pulling a bit in various directions.

So sorry about your mother's work. I think some choose to do a roughly wash and into the dryer when it should be done on delicate and presoaking means you can shorten the washing cycle so there isn't wear and tear or things getting caught under the wringer (if a top load washer).

Best, Elation


----------



## ElationRelation (9 mo ago)

For me, I think the compulsion to count comes from being a musician starting at a young age. If one is sorting or doing other tasks, it can happen too. Better than negative thoughts! 

Best, Elation


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

StitchNStash said:


> That sounds like genuine OCD (Obsessive Counting Disorder)!


Haha


StitchNStash said:


> Tis better to be safe than sorry!


Wherever possible I change yarn at the start of a row and then leave a long enough tail so I can use it to seam.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Does profanity when tinking or frogging count?


----------



## BethKlinger (Oct 2, 2018)

pmarch said:


> I like this. I do the same. I get bored cast on something else. Eventually I finish things but it isn’t easy, to finish. ESP sweaters. I hate sewing.


I'm the same. I just have to make sure that I don't wait too long or else I'll forget what it was I was doing in the first place! Thanks for the mattress stitch video - it's an excellent tutorial - but I'm having trouble finding who originally posted it.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

peanutpatty said:


> Does profanity when tinking or frogging count?


Uh oh ..... another sin on my own personal sin list! In answer to your question, I guess it depends on who hears it - lol.


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

StitchNStash said:


> *Dear Sister/Brother, what is your knitting sin? Now is your chance to sing your loudest at the confessional!*
> 
> The truth is I have never been really that pleased with the end result of most items I have knitted. It's the sewing up part that spoils it for me, never looks as tidy as I'd like, no matter how hard I try! I just can't for the life of me get this part right!
> 
> ...


Crochet sin
Many bags of UFOs & I hope when I go back to the bag, I remember what I was planning to make boy I hope. 🤞🏻❓🤷🏼‍♀️❓🤷🏻‍♂️❓🤷🏼❓
Maybe put a note with it when I take break from one to work another what I was planning to mane because I don’t use patterns at all. 🙂


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Like many others, I must confess to having a ridiculous stash...which I love 😍


----------



## Grisby (Jan 12, 2019)

ade said:


> If you know how to adjust your machine tension you can seam knitted garment almost invisibly.


Have you ever tried it? I dare say not!


----------



## Grisby (Jan 12, 2019)

TNS said:


> Thinking I can correct a mistake without having to tink innumerable rows, especially in lace, then not being able to do so - and having spent extra hours on this ,reluctantly tinking back as I should have done in the first place.


But that is definitely not a sin, if there were such a thing! Trying to correct a mistake before frogging is how we learn and improve,I do believe. 🤗


----------



## Everybody's Mom (Feb 26, 2017)

Ellebelle said:


> Oh No!!! Guilty as charged! I keep swearing I will not do knots ... but inevitably do.... (hanging my head in shame)


No way! I Just Can’t leave the ends w/o a knot! ….then I still weave it in (Back and forth) I just have to do both! lol ;-)


----------



## Everybody's Mom (Feb 26, 2017)

StitchNStash said:


> That is a good piece of advice! In my books you are free from sin! No penance for you this time around!


 Same-same…always worked for me too.


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

orilliastitcher said:


> You and me both. I have 12 3-ring binders and I haven't counted my books of patterns. Oh my goodness!!!


I do the same thing!! And I have tried to reign that in…..I can’t remember that “perfect” pattern when I go to look for it!


----------



## sally1356 (May 28, 2019)

orilliastitcher said:


> You and me both. I have 12 3-ring binders and I haven't counted my books of patterns. Oh my goodness!!!


Instead of printing every pattern you like, waste of ink and paper, you can always save as a pdf or print to pdf and store on your laptop or other device


----------



## sally1356 (May 28, 2019)

I have never swatched a thing, I don't knit items that need to be exact sizes and I feel that is a waste of yarn


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

TNS said:


> Thinking I can correct a mistake without having to tink innumerable rows, especially in lace, then not being able to do so


Wishful thinking is bliss!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

BethKlinger said:


> I just have to make sure that I don't wait too long or else I'll forget what it was I was doing in the first place!


I can relate to that!


----------



## joyceagnes (Aug 3, 2019)

ElationRelation said:


> I have always seamed my sweaters (such as a worsted pullover/jumper) by splitting the yarn in half lengthwise (say 2 strands) and seaming 1/2 of a stitch on one side, and 1/2 a stitch on the opposite. So if you started and ended with 'Knit' (as in 1x1 ribbing) in your ribbing rows, you will also end up with a full length of 'Knit' and it looks perfectly even. It is also a less bulky seam. Note that ideally, you have even knit and purl rows ideally for it to look machine-made.
> 
> I think someone taught me to split the yarn for less bulk but the seam I came up with as a kid as it seemed ideal in many ways. If your yarn won't work for sewing up, then I get a match in a thinner yar (such as fingering). One local shop owner who kept her shop 'frozen in time' like it was the 50s or 60s, always crocheted her pieces together for speed. I think it is a bit bulky as I like the inside to look at nice as the outside, but for those who hate finish work, it would be a coup.
> 
> Best, Elation


I think I have to actually see this technique. It sounds easy enough and one I'd like to learn. Why do you have to split the yarn? Is it like a whip stitch? It's a little difficult to understand. Do you think there is name for this, and possibly a video?


----------



## joyceagnes (Aug 3, 2019)

pmarch said:


> I like this. I do the same. I get bored cast on something else. Eventually I finish things but it isn’t easy, to finish. ESP sweaters. I hate sewing.


Love this! It's in my bookmarks. Thank you.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

My biggest knitting sin is starting too many projects. So many in fact, that it is not until I need a specific needle size and go hunting, that I realize the number of projects. Last year I decided I wasn't allowed to buy any more yarn till I finished the projects in 3 of my baskets. I finished 29 before I caved and bought more yarn on spec!!


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

CdnKnittingNan said:


> My biggest knitting sin is starting too many projects. So many in fact, that it is not until I need a specific needle size and go hunting, that I realize the number of projects. Last year I decided I wasn't allowed to buy any more yarn till I finished the projects in 3 of my baskets. I finished 29 before I caved and bought more yarn on spec!!


*The BIG question is … how many WIPs are still left?
(I AM impressed that you were able to finish 29 WIPs, though)*


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

I would like to finish 2 of my many WIP's. However, I have to pull out my tote to get the next skeins of yarn to finish them. I don't want my husband to complain about lifting or take note of how many yarn totes are in the closet, so nothing happens with these WIP's.
What's a knitter to do? Start a new project? You bet!


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

CanKnittingNan, you are my hero. Wow, 29 WIP's completed. You have super powers!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

CdnKnittingNan said:


> My biggest knitting sin is starting too many projects. So many in fact, that it is not until I need a specific needle size and go hunting, that I realize the number of projects. Last year I decided I wasn't allowed to buy any more yarn till I finished the projects in 3 of my baskets. I finished 29 before I caved and bought more yarn on spec!!


And trying to remember which project you started has the knitting needles you need, can be rather problematic. At least you are organised with your three UFO baskets. I'm not, I hide my shameful unfinished projects in various places upstairs, out of sight, and out of mind! Hands down, your 29 beats mine!!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

mathrox said:


> The BIG question is … how many WIPs are still left?
> (I AM impressed that you were able to finish 29 WIPs, though)


A great question!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

5th Angel said:


> I don't want my husband to complain about lifting or take note of how many yarn totes are in the closet, so nothing happens with these WIP's.
> What's a knitter to do? Start a new project? You bet!


Perhaps you could catch him at a vulnerable moment, like the next time he's in your 'bad books'!


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

StitchNStash said:


> Perhaps you could catch him at a vulnerable moment, like the next time he's in your 'bad books'!


Almost impossible, he hardly ever gets in my 'bad books.' He really is a keeper.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

5th Angel said:


> Almost impossible, he hardly ever gets in my 'bad books.' He really is a keeper.


All is not lost, there are three other options left, Christmas, your birthday and Mother's Day! He sounds like a lovely man!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

ElationRelation said:


> I have always seamed my sweaters (such as a worsted pullover/jumper) by splitting the yarn in half lengthwise (say 2 strands) and seaming 1/2 of a stitch on one side, and 1/2 a stitch on the opposite. So if you started and ended with 'Knit' (as in 1x1 ribbing) in your ribbing rows, you will also end up with a full length of 'Knit' and it looks perfectly even. It is also a less bulky seam. Note that ideally, you have even knit and purl rows ideally for it to look machine-made.
> 
> I think someone taught me to split the yarn for less bulk but the seam I came up with as a kid as it seemed ideal in many ways. If your yarn won't work for sewing up, then I get a match in a thinner yar (such as fingering). ...
> Best, Elation


Exactly what I do.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

joyceagnes said:


> I think I have to actually see this technique. It sounds easy enough and one I'd like to learn. Why do you have to split the yarn? Is it like a whip stitch? It's a little difficult to understand. Do you think there is name for this, and possibly a video?


It sounds to me like mattress stitch, done 1/2 stitch in rather than a full stitch in from the edge.


----------



## Allie G-S🇺🇦 (7 mo ago)

Ellebelle said:


> I am a "counter" too. It must come from counting crochet stitches, repeats and rows etc...
> 
> I will count my steps, count how many screws are in a bathroom stall, or just count for counting's sake in my head ..... the list goes on.


I’m exactly the same, I caught myself starting to count the spots in my dog once! _shakes head_ lol I’ve done it since I was a kid. 
I will even ‘count’ around the sides of a box in repeat just 1,2,3,4,1,2,3,4 tracing the sides with my eyes. 🤦‍♀️


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Allie G-S🇺🇦 said:


> I’m exactly the same, I caught myself starting to count the spots in my dog once! _shakes head_ lol I’ve done it since I was a kid.
> I will even ‘count’ around the sides of a box in repeat just 1,2,3,4,1,2,3,4 tracing the sides with my eyes. 🤦‍♀️


That is priceless! Did you manage to finish counting the spots? It would not have been very easy on a live target!!


----------



## Elation (Dec 28, 2012)

joyceagnes said:


> I think I have to actually see this technique. It sounds easy enough and one I'd like to learn. Why do you have to split the yarn? Is it like a whip stitch? It's a little difficult to understand. Do you think there is name for this, and possibly a video?


If a yarn is too thick, it creates bulk in the seam. Most worsted is 4-8 ply so you only need half (or even less) of the thickness. You use mattress stitch but rather than taking a full stitch on either side of the garment piece/s into the seam allowance, you only take half a stitch. It is invisible as they meld into one stitch and you have less than half the bulk (considering half the seam allowance and half the thickness of yarn, it feels like less than half the bulk compared to full yarn and a full stitch on either side while seaming). 

It is the same mattress stitch seam most use, just taking up less yarn in the process. I hope this clarifies if the original post did not. Easy peasy (other than splitting about 23" of yarn used to seam, which isn't hard). 

Best, Elation


----------



## joyceagnes (Aug 3, 2019)

Elation said:


> If a yarn is too thick, it creates bulk in the seam. Most worsted is 4-8 ply so you only need half (or even less) of the thickness. You use mattress stitch but rather than taking a full stitch on either side of the garment piece/s into the seam allowance, you only take half a stitch. It is invisible as they meld into one stitch and you have less than half the bulk (considering half the seam allowance and half the thickness of yarn, it feels like less than half the bulk compared to full yarn and a full stitch on either side while seaming).
> 
> It is the same mattress stitch seam most use, just taking up less yarn in the process. I hope this clarifies if the original post did not. Easy peasy (other than splitting about 23" of yarn used to seam, which isn't hard).
> 
> Best, Elation


Thank you for this!!! Yes, I can picture it now.


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

Allie G-S🇺🇦 said:


> I’m exactly the same, I caught myself starting to count the spots in my dog once! _shakes head_ lol I’ve done it since I was a kid.
> I will even ‘count’ around the sides of a box in repeat just 1,2,3,4,1,2,3,4 tracing the sides with my eyes. 🤦‍♀️


That’s the trouble, once you start counting your brain takes over and you can’t stop, even when you try. A bit further on and you realise that you are counting again.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> That’s the trouble, once you start counting your brain takes over and you can’t stop, even when you try. A bit further on and you realise that you are counting again.


How about; Once you start talking to yourself, your brain and your mouth takes over, and you can't stop, even when you try. A bit further on and you occasionally realise you are talking to yourself again.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> How about; Once you start talking to yourself, your brain and your mouth takes over, and you can't stop, even when you try. A bit further on and you occasionally realise you are talking to yourself again.


But talking to yourself is a means to transfer information from one hemisphere of the brain to the other. It does serve a purpose. Counting for no reason? What purpose is served?


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Jessica-Jean said:


> But talking to yourself is a means to transfer information from one hemisphere of the brain to the other. It does serve a purpose. Counting for no reason? What purpose is served?


It's called 'Repetitive Numeracy Skills' AKA 'Stuttering with Numbers'!


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

StitchNStash said:


> How about; Once you start talking to yourself, your brain and your mouth takes over, and you can't stop, even when you try. A bit further on and you occasionally realise you are talking to yourself again.


I don’t need to start, it’s non- stop with me, I even tell myself stuff I already know. 
Now I know…you think I’m barmy don’t you? there’s this old man lives in my house who thinks the same. 😂


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

StitchNStash said:


> How about; Once you start talking to yourself, your brain and your mouth takes over, and you can't stop, even when you try. A bit further on and you occasionally realise you are talking to yourself again.


I call that thinking out loud. It helps me remember what I'm doing or meant to be doing...😁


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> I don’t need to start, it’s non- stop with me, I even tell myself stuff I already know.
> Now I know…you think I’m barmy don’t you? there’s this old man lives in my house who thinks the same. 😂


Who me, I would never think such a thing!! You would be right in your element if you took up 'Painting with Numbers'! Your artwork would get done in record time!! I don't so much count, I sometimes play the same song in my head, 'Over and Over, Crimson and Clover'! Now I'm getting a little worried what might happen if I take up knitting complicated patterns! Seriously, thanks so much for your wonderful post!!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I call that thinking out loud. It helps me remember what I'm doing or meant to be doing...😁


The self endless chatter and constant change of subject tires me out!


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

StitchNStash said:


> Who me, I would never think such a thing!! You would be right in your element if you took up 'Painting with Numbers'! Your artwork would get done in record time!! I don't so much count, I sometimes play the same song in my head, 'Over and Over, Crimson and Clover'! Now I'm getting a little worried what might happen if I take up knitting complicated patterns! Seriously, thanks so much for your wonderful post!!


I painted by numbers in my teens, they turned out awful and looked _exactly_ as if they’d been painted in bits. Kits must be much better now because there is a lady here who posts pictures of hers and they are beautiful, not a bit like my messes used to look.


----------



## Allie G-S🇺🇦 (7 mo ago)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> That’s the trouble, once you start counting your brain takes over and you can’t stop, even when you try. A bit further on and you realise that you are counting again.


Sooooo true 😝 I’ve been doing it ever since I was a kid!


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

Ellebelle said:


> I am a "counter" too. It must come from counting crochet stitches, repeats and rows etc...
> 
> I will count my steps, count how many screws are in a bathroom stall, or just count for counting's sake in my head ..... the list goes on.


I too am counter ... sometimes I get on my own nerves


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

sally1356 said:


> Instead of printing every pattern you like, waste of ink and paper, you can always save as a pdf or print to pdf and store on your laptop or other device


I have binders too.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> I painted by numbers in my teens, they turned out awful and looked _exactly_ as if they’d been painted in bits. Kits must be much better now because there is a lady here who posts pictures of hers and they are beautiful, not a bit like my messes used to look.


I'd have to say mine looked so bad, I couldn't bring myself to finish them!


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Well some of them were little ones, like 2 or 3 more inches to go on socks. But they got done and Oh, it felt so good!!


----------

